# [gelöst] digikam crasht beim download

## uhai

Seit einigen Wochen stürzt digikam immer ab, wenn ich versuche, Bilder von SD-Karten oder Kameras downzuloaden. So sieht das im Terminal aus:

```
KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...

sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0

[1]+  Angehalten              digikam

```

Mit strace ist digikam etwas gesprächiger:

```
close(37)                               = 0                                                                     

close(38)                               = 0                                                                     

[...]

close(56)                               = 0                                                                     

close(57)                               = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)                                        

[...]                             

close(1023)                             = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)                                        

write(2, "KCrash: Application 'digikam' cr"..., 42KCrash: Application 'digikam' crashing...                     

) = 42                                                                                                          

uname({sys="Linux", node="Tux", ...})   = 0                                                                     

socket(PF_FILE, SOCK_STREAM, 0)         = 3                                                                     

fstat(1, {st_mode=S_IFCHR|0600, st_rdev=makedev(136, 0), ...}) = 0                                              

mmap(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0x7f0990549000                       

write(1, "sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socke"..., 50sock_file=/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0             

) = 50                                                                                                          

connect(3, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/home/uhai/.kde4/socket-Tux/kdeinit4__0"}, 110) = 0                        

write(3, "\f\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\310\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16                                                         

write(3, "\21\0\0\0\0\0\0\0/usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/"..., 200) = 200                                             

read(3, "\4\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\10\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16) = 16                                                           

read(3, "~7\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8)            = 8                                                                     

alarm(0)                                = 3

kill(14206, SIG_0)                      = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7f09d106b480, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7f09d0d12df0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, 0x7fffc50e9e60)       = 0

kill(14206, SIG_0)                      = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7f09d106b480, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7f09d0d12df0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, 0x7fffc50e9e60)       = 0

kill(14206, SIG_0)                      = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [CHLD], [SEGV], 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGCHLD, NULL, {0x7f09d106b480, [], SA_RESTORER|SA_NOCLDSTOP, 0x7f09d0d12df0}, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [SEGV], NULL, 8) = 0

nanosleep({1, 0}, {0, 909362526})       = ? ERESTART_RESTARTBLOCK (To be restarted)

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

--- SIGSTOP (Stopped (signal)) @ 0 (0) ---

restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>) = ? ERESTART_RESTARTBLOCK (To be restarted)

restart_syscall(<... resuming interrupted call ...>) = 0

kill(14206, SIG_0)                      = -1 ESRCH (No such process)

exit_group(253)                         = ?

[1]+  Exit 253                digikam

```

Die Absturzinformationen sehen so aus: http://nopaste.info/522ffec3b8.html

Der Fehler ist reproduzierbar. Sowohl mit mehreren SD-Karten als auch mit unterschiedlichen Kameras über USB. Die Kameras werden einwandfrei erkannt. Allerdings werden die Bilder nicht auf der Karte/Kamera im Import-Dialog angezeigt. Digikam crasht vorher. Dolphin kann die Karten einwandfrei einlesen und die Bilder auch anzeigen. Das Problem scheint bei Digikam zu liegen.

Das ist mein System:

Linux Tux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #2 SMP Sun Apr 4 22:15:33 CEST 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

digiKam version 1.1.0

Exiv2 kann in JP2 speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in JPEG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PGF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PNG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in TIFF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 unterstützt XMP-Metadaten: Ja

LibCImg: 130

LibExiv2: 0.19

LibJPEG: 80

LibJasper: 1.900.1

LibKDE: 4.3.5 (KDE 4.3.5)

LibKExiv2: 0.6.0

LibKdcraw: 0.5.0

LibLCMS: 119

LibPGF: 6.09.44

LibPNG: 1.2.40

LibQt: 4.6.2

LibRaw: 0.7.2

LibTIFF: LIBTIFF, Version 3.9.2 Copyright (c) 1988-1996 Sam Leffler Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Marble widget: 0.8.5

Parallelized demosaicing: Ja

LibGphoto2: 2.4.8

LibKipi: 0.4.0

udev 149

libusb 0.1.12-r5

Kann mir irgendjemand bitte den output deuten und einen Tip geben, wie ich das wieder hinbekomme?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Jul 08, 2010 5:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Ich bin hiermit bisher auch nicht weitergekommen. Aus portage ist digikam 1.1.0 installiert (Update vor wenigen Tagen). Der Fehler ist geblieben, Digikam crasht beim Download der Bilder von der Kamera.

Also habe ich mich entschlossen, digikam wie von Gaullier in der Buglist empfohlen aus dem SVN parallel (zu Testzwecken) zu installieren. In den Overlays scheint es ja zu sein. In der /etc/portage/package.keywords steht digikam bei mir schon drin:

```
media-gfx/digikam ~amd64
```

Trotzdem bekomme ich mit eix oder emerge nur digikam-1,1,0 angezeigt.... 

1. Was habe ich übersehen? Ich würde gerne digikam-9999 installieren?

2. Kann ich beide Versionen parallel (in verschiedene Slots) bekommen?

3. Ist das Datenbakfomrat kompatibel?

Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du denn auch ein eix-sync (oder wahlweiße update-eix) gemacht.

----------

## uhai

Weiss ich heute morgen nicht mehr, habe ich gerade aber gemacht. Hilft leider nicht, digikam-9999 wird immer noch nicht angeboten. Es taucht nach wie vor nur digikam-1.1.0-rc1 auf.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-gfx/digikam zeigt aber auch andere Versionen in verschiedenen Overlays. Das overlay kde-testing kann ich allerdings mit layman -L auch nicht hervorlocken...

Gibt es da noch irgendwo eine "Handbremse", die ich lösen muss?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir ist es in dem Overlay "kde".

Des weiteren empfehle ich autounmask.

Damit geht alles automatisch: autounmask media-gfx/digikam-9999 

Tobi

----------

## uhai

Müßte ich es mit eix digikam nicht auch sehen?

zumal in package.keyword "media-gfx/digikam ~amd64" steht...?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

9999er Versionen benötigen zudem noch ein ** in der keyword.

Lass das aber alles autounmask machen. Einfacher gehts nicht.

----------

## uhai

Hier stimmt was nicht:

```
Tux widelands-build15-src # autounmask -p media-gfx/digikam-9999

 autounmask version 0.27 (using PortageXS-0.02.09 and portage-2.1.8.3)

 * Using repositories:

     /usr/portage

     /usr/local/portage/overlay/

     /usr/local/portage/layman

 * The given category/package-version does not seem to exist. Listing existing versions:

 * gentoo (/usr/portage):

     media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1

     media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0

 * meines (/usr/local/portage/overlay/):

     none

 *  (/usr/local/portage/layman):

     none

 * Please pick one of the versions given above and try again.

```

Auch autounmask zeigt mir das ebuild nicht. Ich habe vorher aber eix-sync und layman -S ohne Fehler laufen lassen. 

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Auch autounmask zeigt mir das ebuild nicht. Ich habe vorher aber eix-sync und layman -S ohne Fehler laufen lassen.

 Dann hast du vermutlich noch nicht den richtigen Eintrag in der make.conf für layman gesetzt?!

----------

## uhai

/usr/local/portage/layman? Ist doch ok, oder?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> /usr/local/portage/layman? Ist doch ok, oder?

 

Hm.. nein, ich denke eher nicht, kommt auf die verwendete layman Version an..

liest du dir nicht die postinstall Messages durch nachdem du ein Paket installiert hast?

Der Eintrag sollte etwa so ausschauen wie die Ausgabe von 

```
grep ^storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg | cut -d\: -f2 | xargs -I° echo "source °/make.conf"
```

----------

## uhai

```
Tux widelands-build15-src # grep ^storage /etc/layman/layman.cfg | cut -d\: -f2 | xargs -I° echo "source °/make.conf"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

Die Messages lese ich schon durch. Allerdings ist die layman-Doku teilweise nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand...

uhai

----------

## flammenflitzer

Warum passt du nicht das ebuild einfach an?

----------

## uhai

Das habe ich erst mit dem build 15 von widelands versucht und bin gescheitert...

Da verstehe ich noch zu wenig davon.

Grundsätzlich wäre doch das Overlay der Gentoo-way, oder nicht?

Zu Fuß habe ich das auch schon probiert nach dieser Anleitung. Da bin ich an einem Cmake-Fehler bei libkexiv2 gescheitert...

uhai

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Das habe ich erst mit dem build 15 von widelands versucht und bin gescheitert...
> 
> Da verstehe ich noch zu wenig davon.
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre doch das Overlay der Gentoo-way, oder nicht?
> ...

 

mehr OT: das widelands-build15 ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312847

funktioniert einwandfrei. mit einfachem umbenennen des ebuilds von build 14 kommst du hier wohl nicht weit, weil sich viel geändert hat am build system, zb cmake statt scons...

----------

## uhai

ok, bin einen Schritt weiter:

Ich habe layman entfernt und neu installiert. Danach konnte ich kde als Overlay hinzufügen und nach eix-update war emerge -pvt =digikam-9999 möglich.

Leider bricht der Vorgang mit einem Fehler ab:

```
....

-- Found MarbleWidget: /usr/lib64/libmarblewidget.so                                                            

-- Can build Marble plugin: yes                                                                                 

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Found LensFun: /usr/include                                                                                  

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Found GLIB2: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so                                                                       

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Performing Test HAVE_LQR_0_4                                                                                 

-- Performing Test HAVE_LQR_0_4 - Success                                                                       

-- Found Lqr-1: /usr/include/lqr-1                                                                              

-- Found Doxygen: /usr/bin/doxygen                                                                              

--                                                                                                              

-- ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------                           

--  digiKam 1.3.0 dependencies results   <http://www.digikam.org>                                               

--                                                                                                              

--  Qt4 SQL module found..................... YES                                                               

--  MySQL Server found....................... YES                                                               

--  MySQL install_db tool found.............. YES                                                               

--  libtiff library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libpng library found..................... YES                                                               

--  libjasper library found.................. YES                                                               

--  liblcms library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libkipi library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libkexiv2 library found.................. NO                                                                

--                                                                                                              

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:83 (MESSAGE):                                                                     

   digiKam needs libkexiv2. You need to install the libkexiv2 (version >= 1.1.0) library development package.   

Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                                            

  CMakeLists.txt:267 (PRINT_LIBRARY_STATUS)                                                                     

--  libkexiv2 website is at http://www.digikam.org/sharedlibs

--                                                           

--  libkdcraw library found.................. NO             

--                                                           

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:83 (MESSAGE):                  

   digiKam needs libkdcraw. You need to install the libkdcraw (version >= 1.1.0) library development package.

Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                                         

  CMakeLists.txt:268 (PRINT_LIBRARY_STATUS)                                                                  

--  libkdcraw website is at http://www.digikam.org/sharedlibs

--                                                           

--  libgphoto2 library found................. YES (optional) 

--  libkdepimlibs library found.............. YES (optional) 

--  libmarblewidget library found............ YES (optional) 

--  Can build Marble plugin.................. YES (optional) 

--  Nepomuk libraries found.................. NO  (at least KDE 4.4 and shared-desktop-ontologies required)

--                                                                                                         

--  digiKam will be compiled without support for the Nepomuk semantic desktop services.                    

--                                                                                                         

--  liblensfun library found................. YES (optional)                                               

--  libglib2 library found................... YES (optional)                                               

--  liblqr-1 library found................... YES (optional)                                               

--  Doxygen found............................ YES (optional)                                               

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:369 (MESSAGE):                                                               

   digiKam will be compiled................. NO  (Look README file for more details about dependencies)    

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-9999 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3884:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3000:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1121:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  529:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1550:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-9999'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/kde/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'kde': '/usr/local/portage/layman/kde/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/work/digikam-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/build.log'

```

Eigentlich will ich digikam aus dem svn parallel zu meiner (halbwegs) funktionstüchtigen stable haben. Die Abhängigkeiten sollten doch nciht so anders sein,  ich würde auch auf nepomuk oder anderes verzichten. libdcraw ist auf jedenfall für digikam-1.1.0 installiert:

```
digiKam version 1.1.0

Exiv2 kann in JP2 speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in JPEG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PGF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in PNG speichern: Ja

Exiv2 kann in TIFF speichern: Ja

Exiv2 unterstützt XMP-Metadaten: Ja

LibCImg: 130

LibExiv2: 0.19

LibJPEG: 80

LibJasper: 1.900.1

LibKDE: 4.3.5 (KDE 4.3.5)

LibKExiv2: 0.6.0

LibKdcraw: 0.5.0

LibLCMS: 119

LibPGF: 6.09.44

LibPNG: 1.2.43

LibQt: 4.6.2

LibRaw: 0.7.2

LibTIFF: LIBTIFF, Version 3.9.2 Copyright (c) 1988-1996 Sam Leffler Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.

Marble widget: 0.8.5

Parallelized demosaicing: Ja

LibGphoto2: 2.4.8

LibKipi: 0.4.0

```

Was mache ich falsch, wie muss ich vorgehen?

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

digiKam needs libkexiv2. You need to install the libkexiv2 (version >= 1.1.0) library development package.  

Das fehlt dir auch.

Sag am besten auch noch den Leuten von dem Overlay Bescheid, dass sie die Abhängigkeiten richtig setzen.

----------

## uhai

Das habe ich nach der Anleitung auch schon manuell probiert. Leider scheitert das, Fehlermeldung weiss sich jetzt nicht mehr.

Hat jemand digikam-9999 am rennen?

uhai

PS: Das KDE-Overlay scheint auch nicht erreichbar zu sein:

```

Oops…

Trac detected an internal error:

If you think this really should work and you can reproduce it, you should consider reporting this problem to the Trac team.

Go to http://trac.edgewall.org/ and create a new ticket where you describe the problem, how to reproduce it. Don't forget to include the Python traceback found below.

TracGuide — The Trac User and Administration Guide

Python Traceback

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/trac/web/main.py", line 406, in dispatch_request

    dispatcher.dispatch(req)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/trac/web/main.py", line 191, in dispatch

    chosen_handler = self._pre_process_request(req, chosen_handler)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/trac/web/main.py", line 263, in _pre_process_request

    chosen_handler = f.pre_process_request(req, chosen_handler)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/trac/versioncontrol/api.py", line 73, in pre_process_request

    self.get_repository(req.authname).sync()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.6/site-packages/trac/versioncontrol/api.py", line 94, in get_repository

    ((self.repository_type,)*2))

TracError: Unsupported version control system "git". Check that the Python bindings for "git" are correctly installed.

```

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi uhai,

kann zwar nicht wirklich weiterhelfen in der Sache, wollte aber gerade mal schauen welche Version ich installiert habe, und sehe dabei dass es dort vielleicht noch ein overlay gibt wo du es mal versuchen kannst, schau mal unter [3]

```

localhost andy # eix digikam

[I] media-gfx/digikam

     Available versions:  

        (0)     *0.9.4[2]

        (3.5)   0.9.5-r1[2]

        (4.1)   (~)0.10.0_beta2-r2[4]

        (4)     (~)1.0.0[1] (~)1.0.0[3] 1.1.0-r1 **9999[1] **9999[3]

        {addressbook aqua debug doc elibc_FreeBSD geolocation +glib (+)gphoto2 kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix lensfun linguas_ linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hne linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lang} linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_mk linguas_ms linguas_mt linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_ne linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_se linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sr@Latn linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW nfs semantic-desktop +thumbnails xinerama}

     Installed versions:  1.1.0-r1(4)(22:42:47 12.05.2010)(addressbook geolocation glib gphoto2 linguas_de semantic-desktop thumbnails -aqua -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -lensfun -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hne -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW)

     Homepage:            http://www.digikam.org/

     Description:         A digital photo management application for KDE.

[1] "kde" layman/kde

[2] "kde-sunset" layman/kde-sunset

[3] "kde" layman/kde-testing

[4] "luke-jr" layman/luke-jr

localhost andy # 

```

Ausserdem wurde am 07.06. digikam 1.3.0 veröffentlicht, hoffentlich hält das bald mal Einzug in den tree, vielleicht wird dann alles Gut...  :Wink: 

Grooß, Andy.

----------

## franzf

Das ist theoretisch das selbe. kde-testing heißt jetzt nur kde. Kannst ja mal schauen wann die jeweils das letzte mal gesynct wurden.

Ansonsten könntet ihr ja einfach mal das ebuild kopieren.

Das ist BTW der Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311935

----------

## Randy Andy

Schon klar das es das selbe ist,

aber uhai schrieb ja das es nicht erreichbar sei, daher dachte ich daran als Alternative zum download, damit er's damit versuchen kann.

Gesynced wurde es Gestern das letzte mal.

Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

Noch mehr Off-Topic

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Ausserdem wurde am 07.06. digikam 1.3.0 veröffentlicht, hoffentlich hält das bald mal Einzug in den tree, vielleicht wird dann alles Gut... 

 Ich denke das wird noch ein wenig dauern...

Aber ich kann die ganze Problematik auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, nutze hier aktuell

```
# eix -Ic digikam

[I] media-gfx/digikam (1.2.0-r1(4)[1]@06/02/2010): A digital photo management application for KDE.

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde

und

# eix -Ic kipi                                                                                                                 

[I] kde-base/libkipi (4.4.4(4.4)[1]@06/02/2010): A library for image plugins accross KDE applications.                                      

[I] media-plugins/kipi-plugins (1.2.0-r1(4)[1]@06/01/2010): KDE Image Plugin Interface                                                      

[1] "kde" /var/lib/layman/kde
```

und das funkt einwandfrei. Das tat hier aber auch schon die Vorgänger Version digikam-1.1*

daher denke ich dass das eigentliche Problem dieses Threads nicht unbedingt direkt von digikam ausgeht.

@Uhai

ist dein System ansonsten in einem aktuellen gesunden Zustand?

```
emerge --sync

emerge -avuDN world

etc-update

revdep-rebuild
```

usw hast du alles sauber durch?

----------

## uhai

Soweit ein entschiedenes jein...

Bis auf digikam funzt das. Digikam bricht mit Fehler ab:

```
Tux uhai # emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1|gnopaster

-> http://nopaste.info/55f0e09576.html

```

emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1

complete build log - Fehler scheint bei Zeile 868 aufzutreten.

Das KDE-Overlay habe ich zwischenzeitlich wieder entfernt. Er hat mir als digikam-9999 immer digikam-1.1.0-r1 angeboten, also keine wirklich neuere Version. Ich denke, ich sollte zuerst digikam wieder stable hinbekommen, dann das Overlay ergänzen, oder?

libkdcraw habe ich auch neu emerged, da das den Fehler ausgelöst zu haben scheint... hilft aber nicht...

digikam lief hier bis vor wenige Wochen auch schön stabil... Leider habe ich nicht gleich nachgesehen, was sich am System geändert hat. Die Box hier ist 64bit mit einem AMD-Herz, falls das was hilft...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Hi uhai

 *uhai wrote:*   

> complete build log - Fehler scheint bei Zeile 868 aufzutreten.

  Hm.., da wäre ich mir nicht wirklich sicher..

doch leider scheint die build.log nicht komplett zu sein, sie geht "nur" bis Zeile 899 , auch ist der erste error nicht mit enthalten,

magst du da noch mal nach dem rechten sehen bzw den Rest oder eine wirklich komplette build.log posten?!

----------

## uhai

Hm, da hast Du recht.  :Shocked: 

Ich habe an das hier geglaubt:

```
If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1',                          │

│the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1'.                           │

│The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/build.log'.            │

│The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/environment'.     │

│S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0'                                     
```

und dann 

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/build.log|gnopaster
```

 gemacht...

Dann bekomme ich das hier.

Wird das Listing evtl. von nopaste.info gekürzt? 

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Das Listing wird meines Erachtens nach von gnopaster gekürzt.

----------

## uhai

Wie bekomme ich das dann vollständig hier rein?

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Es würde doch aber auch reichen den ersten error und deren Entstehung zu posten, muss ja nicht unbedingt die komplette build.log sein.

----------

## uhai

diese "undefined reference habe ich noch öfters...:

```
CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~DRawDecoding':        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~LoadingDescription':  

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~DRawDecoding':        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o:/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: more undefined references to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()' follow                                                                

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `DRawDecoding':         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:54: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::RawDecodingSettings()'                                         

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `Digikam::DRawDecoding::operator=(Digikam::DRawDecoding const&)':                                                                       

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:47: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::operator=(KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings const&)'            

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~DRawDecoding':        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `LoadingDescription':   

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:56: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~LoadingDescription':  

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `~DRawDecoding':        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o:/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:60: more undefined references to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()' follow                                                                

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `DRawDecoding':         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:54: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::RawDecodingSettings()'                                         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:54: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::RawDecodingSettings()'                                         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:56: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawpreview.o: In function `LoadingDescription':   

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:56: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.o: In function `DRawDecoding':     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:54: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::RawDecodingSettings()'                                         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/../libs/dimg/drawdecoding.h:56: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RawDecodingSettings::~RawDecodingSettings()'                                        

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.o: In function `KDcrawIface::DcrawSettingsWidget::readSettings()':                                                                                 

/usr/local/include/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.h:98: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::readSettings()'                                                                                                       

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.o: In function `Digikam::RawSettingsBox::readSettings()':                                                                                          

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:550: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::readSettings()'                                       

CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/__/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.o: In function `RawSettingsBox':   

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:247: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::RExpanderBox(QWidget*)'                               

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:347: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addItem(QWidget*, QString const&, QString const&, bool)'                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:348: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addItem(QWidget*, QString const&, QString const&, bool)'                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:349: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:350: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:351: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addStretch()'                                         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:353: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:354: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:355: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:356: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:247: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::RExpanderBox(QWidget*)'                               

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:347: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addItem(QWidget*, QString const&, QString const&, bool)'                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:348: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addItem(QWidget*, QString const&, QString const&, bool)'                                                                                                              

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:349: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:350: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:351: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::addStretch()'                                         

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:353: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:354: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:355: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'                     

/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/imageeditor/rawimport/rawsettingsbox.cpp:356: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::setItemIcon(int, QPixmap const&)'

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[2]: *** [lib/libdigikamcore.so.1.0.0] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [digikam/CMakeFiles/digikamcore.dir/all] Fehler 2

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3892:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2986:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1122:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  525:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1497:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1141:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/temp/build.log'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

Leider kann ich damit gar nichts anfangen...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/local/include/libkdcraw/dcrawsettingswidget.h:98: undefined reference to `KDcrawIface::RExpanderBox::readSettings()'

 Hm.., was mich ein bisschen stutzig macht ist das unter /usr/local/* gesucht, bzw verwendet wird..

hast du da evtl. noch Altlasten von deinen manuellen Installations Versuch liegen?

Hier bei mir würde zb folgendes gefunden 

```
$ equery b libkdcraw

 * Searching for libkdcraw ... 

kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.4 (/usr/share/apps/libkdcraw)

kde-base/libkdcraw-4.4.4 (/usr/include/libkdcraw)
```

```
# ls /usr/local/include

ls: cannot access /usr/local/include: No such file or directory
```

----------

## uhai

ok, das ist ein guter Hinweis:

In /usr/local/include ist exiv2 und libkdcraw. Also nehme ich an, dass das Reste vom manuellen Versuch sind. Die habe cih entfernt...

digikam 1.1.0 lässt sich wieder emergen. Der Download von bildern funktioniert aber leider immer noch nciht:

```
Application: digiKam (digikam), signal: Segmentation fault

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/gdb/auto-load/usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0.2200.5-gdb.py", line 9, in <module>

    from gobject import register

  File "/usr/share/glib-2.0/gdb/gobject.py", line 3, in <module>

    import gdb.backtrace

ImportError: No module named backtrace

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7ff968b79740 (LWP 16378))]

Thread 16 (Thread 0x7ff951fa7910 (LWP 16380)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00000000006d1120 in Digikam::ScanController::run (this=0x178e010) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/scancontroller.cpp:502

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 15 (Thread 0x7ff9512d2910 (LWP 16384)):

#0  0x00007ff961454896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff9610e5221 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x17eed10, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x17eed10, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x17eed10, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007ff96223f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff96211e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 14 (Thread 0x7ff94bfff910 (LWP 16385)):

#0  0x00007ff961454896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff9610e5221 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x7ff9441177d0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x7ff9441177d0, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x7ff9441177d0, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007ff96223f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff96211e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 13 (Thread 0x7ff94b7fe910 (LWP 16386)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x182e950) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 12 (Thread 0x7ff94affd910 (LWP 16387)):

#0  0x00007ff961454896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff9610e5221 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x1727560, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x1727560, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x1727560, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007ff96223f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff96211e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 11 (Thread 0x7ff94a7fc910 (LWP 16388)):

#0  0x00007ff961454896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff9610e5221 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x189c600, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x189c600, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x189c600, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007ff96223f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff96211e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#10 0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#11 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 10 (Thread 0x7ff949ffb910 (LWP 16389)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x1925200) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 9 (Thread 0x7ff93b199910 (LWP 16393)):

#0  0x00007ff961e9641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff93f299201 in metronom_sync_loop (this=0x1b526c0) at metronom.c:870

#2  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 8 (Thread 0x7ff939d5d910 (LWP 16394)):

#0  0x00007ff961456c02 in select () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff93f2bf1ac in xine_usec_sleep (usec=<value optimized out>) at utils.c:481

#2  0x00007ff93f2a5bf5 in video_out_loop (this_gen=<value optimized out>) at video_out.c:1246

#3  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#4  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#5  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 7 (Thread 0x7ff93955c910 (LWP 16395)):

#0  0x00007ff961454896 in poll () from /lib/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007ff9610e5221 in g_main_context_poll (context=0x1f81340, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2904

#2  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x1f81340, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2586

#3  0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x1f81340, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#4  0x00007ff96223f7d6 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007ff96211e167 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007ff93f4f2310 in Phonon::Xine::XineThread::run (this=0x1f80cc0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/phonon-4.3.80-r1/work/phonon-4.3.80/xine/xinethread.cpp:143

#9  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#11 0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#12 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 6 (Thread 0x7ff9372f0910 (LWP 16405)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x7ff92c18f090) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 5 (Thread 0x7ff936aef910 (LWP 16412)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x24b0fc0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7ff927fff910 (LWP 16413)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x2507d80) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7ff935aed910 (LWP 16420)):

#0  0x00007ff961e9641d in pthread_cond_timedwait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121bc7 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff962116d09 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7ff9277fe910 (LWP 16428)):

#0  0x00007ff961e96199 in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x00007ff962121be9 in QWaitCondition::wait(QMutex*, unsigned long) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#2  0x00007ff965bfde8c in Digikam::LoadSaveThread::run (this=0x52c7560) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/libs/threadimageio/loadsavethread.cpp:131

#3  0x00007ff962120cf5 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007ff961e922a7 in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#5  0x00007ff96145d6ad in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7ff968b79740 (LWP 16378)):

[KCrash Handler]

#5  0x00007ff9614008f6 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

#6  0x00007ff9614032f7 in ?? () from /lib/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007ff96140532a in malloc () from /lib/libc.so.6

#8  0x00007ff96214da5b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007ff96215db32 in QRegExp::operator=(QRegExp const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#10 0x00000000007519b7 in Digikam::Parser::applyModifiers (this=0xffffffff, parseString=..., results=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:245

#11 0x00000000007528ca in Digikam::Parser::parse (this=0x52dcb90, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:162

#12 0x0000000000752dd4 in Digikam::Parser::invalidModifiers (this=0x860, settings=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/parser.cpp:135

#13 0x000000000074bc89 in Digikam::Highlighter::highlightBlock (this=0x52ff5a0, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/common/highlighter.cpp:95

#14 0x00007ff9630af8e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#15 0x00007ff9630afaa1 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#16 0x00007ff9630b02eb in QSyntaxHighlighter::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#17 0x00007ff9622292d7 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#18 0x00007ff96348ab0a in QTextDocument::contentsChange(int, int, int) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00007ff963071d7d in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#20 0x00007ff963033d41 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#21 0x00007ff96325f6e1 in QTextEdit::setPlainText(QString const&) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#22 0x00000000007469fe in Digikam::AdvancedRenameLineEdit::slotSetText (this=0x52dc9f0, text=...)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/advancedrename/advancedrenameinput.cpp:255

#23 0x00000000005303aa in Digikam::RenameCustomizer::readSettings (this=0x53538d0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:257

#24 0x0000000000530d74 in RenameCustomizer (this=0x53538d0, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/renamecustomizer.cpp:163

#25 0x0000000000514cc6 in Digikam::CameraUI::setupUserArea (this=0x4f231d0) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:240

#26 0x000000000051ee5f in CameraUI (this=0x4f231d0, parent=<value optimized out>, cameraTitle=<value optimized out>, model=..., port=..., path=..., startIndex=1, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>, 

    __vtt_parm=<value optimized out>) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/utilities/cameragui/cameraui.cpp:170

#27 0x0000000000659c6e in Digikam::DigikamApp::openSolidUsmDevice (this=0x176a200, udi=..., givenLabel=<value optimized out>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1781

#28 0x000000000065ed75 in Digikam::DigikamApp::slotOpenSolidDevice (this=0x176a200, udi=...) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/digikamapp.cpp:1643

#29 0x0000000000672738 in Digikam::DigikamApp::qt_metacall (this=0x176a200, _c=QMetaObject::InvokeMetaMethod, _id=84167520, _a=0x51e5610)

    at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0_build/digikam/digikamapp.moc:232

#30 0x00007ff962226028 in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#31 0x00007ff962e41dfd in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#32 0x00007ff963209a4b in QMainWindow::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#33 0x00007ff9643cd0f5 in KXmlGuiWindow::event (this=0x7ff9616e1e60, ev=0x860) at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/xmlgui/kxmlguiwindow.cpp:131

#34 0x00007ff962deb21d in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#35 0x00007ff962df2590 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#36 0x00007ff9642bfaca in KApplication::notify (this=0x7fff2befc040, receiver=0x176a200, event=0x51b0cf0)

    at /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5/work/kdelibs-4.3.5/kdeui/kernel/kapplication.cpp:302

#37 0x00007ff962215e7c in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#38 0x00007ff962216d5c in QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject*, int, QThreadData*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#39 0x00007ff96223fc53 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#40 0x00007ff9610e1ca9 in g_main_dispatch (context=0x1578d20) at gmain.c:1960

#41 IA__g_main_context_dispatch (context=0x1578d20) at gmain.c:2513

#42 0x00007ff9610e5348 in g_main_context_iterate (context=0x1578d20, block=1, dispatch=1, self=<value optimized out>) at gmain.c:2591

#43 0x00007ff9610e54fe in IA__g_main_context_iteration (context=0x1578d20, may_block=1) at gmain.c:2654

#44 0x00007ff96223f7bc in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#45 0x00007ff962e9bbaf in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#46 0x00007ff962214762 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#47 0x00007ff962214b34 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#48 0x00007ff962216fe6 in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#49 0x000000000077384a in main (argc=3, argv=0x7fff2befcf48) at /var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1/work/digikam-1.1.0/digikam/main.cpp:195

```

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

Noch ein Schuss ins blaue...  :Wink: 

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab kam ja im Stable Zweig vor ein paar Wochen python:3.1 hinzu,

wurde da evtl. versäumt 

```
# python-updater
```

 auszuführen?

Im Zweifel starte ihn einfach noch mal, es sollte eigentlich keine Paket mehr neu gebaut werden müssen,

ist das bei dir der Fall?

----------

## uhai

da waren noch 4 Pakete...

Hier ist Python 2.6 und 3.6 parallel installiert. Kann das das Problem sein?

digikam schmiert beim download immer noch ab. 

Gaullier hat mir geraten, die svn-Version auszuprobieren. Was meint Ihr?

uhai

Freitag, 18.06.:

Das System hat einen Schuß.  :Confused: 

eth0 läßt sich seit 2 Tagen nicht über dhcpcd ansprechen (waiting for carrier), kIIIb erkennt keine Rohlinge, alsa erkennt die Karte nicht (hda-intel), python-updater findet jeden Tag die gleichen 4 Pakete und emerged sie neu....

Das sind die 4 Pakete, die python-updater jeden Tag neu emerged:

dev-python/wxpython-docs-2.6.4.0

dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 USE="doc eselect icu python tools -expat -mpi -test"

dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3 USE="doc eselect icu python tools -debug -expat -mpi -test"

app-office/dia-0.97.1 USE="cairo doc gnome png python zlib -debug"

dev.

Da scheint hal oder etwas anderes aus dem Bereich der Hardware-Erkennung den Bach hinunter zu sein. Bisher konnte ich  es noch nicht finden. Auf der Kiste läuft dhcpcd-4.0.15, der Bug würde damit auscheiden.

uhai

----------

## uhai

Das Netzproblem habe ich seit Donerstag. Am Miuttwoch war beim Update nur wxpython-docs dabei. Am Dienstag digikam und git. Warum geht das nicht mehr?

Das Modul ist da und wird geladen, am Kernel und der Konfiguration habe ich nichts geändert.

Lediglich das Gehäuse hatte ich auf und den Staub wieder mal entfernt. Kabel habe ich getauscht, ebenso den Stecker am Router. 

Was kann ich denn jetzt noch versuchen?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, das war ein Hardware-Problem. Neue Netzkarte -> Verbindung funzt!  :Very Happy: 

Bleibt die Frage nach Digikam - jetzt gibt es die 1.3. Das parallele Installieren nach Anleitung klappt nicht, schon bei den Abhängigkeiten bricht er ab.

Und mit Portage bekomme ich nach wie vor nur digikam-1.1.0-r1 angeboten...

```
Tux uhai # eix digikam

[I] media-gfx/digikam

     Available versions:  (4) 1.1.0-r1

        {addressbook aqua debug doc geolocation +glib gphoto2 kdeenablefinal lensfun linguas_ar linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hne linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_lv linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_ne linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_se linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW semantic-desktop +thumbnails}

     Installed versions:  1.1.0-r1(4)(05:47:38 16.06.2010)(addressbook doc geolocation glib gphoto2 lensfun linguas_de semantic-desktop thumbnails -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -linguas_ar -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hne -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_lv -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW)

     Homepage:            http://www.digikam.org/

     Description:         A digital photo management application for KDE.

```

Wie macht Ihr das? 

uhai

----------

## firefly

die Version 1.3 ist noch nicht im portage tree enthalten.

Entweder haben andere sich diese verion über git installiert oder die Version befindet sich im kde overlay

----------

## uhai

Hier ist irgendwie noch immer der Wurm drin:

```
ux uhai # autounmask -p media-gfx/digikam-9999

 autounmask version 0.27 (using PortageXS-0.02.09 and portage-2.1.8.3)

 * Using repositories:

     /usr/portage

     /usr/local/portage/layman/games

 * The given category/package-version does not seem to exist. Listing existing versions:

 * gentoo (/usr/portage):

     media-gfx/digikam-1.1.0-r1

 * games (/usr/local/portage/layman/games):

     none

 * Please pick one of the versions given above and try again.

```

Das kde-Overlay ist aber installiert:

```
Tux uhai # layman -l

* kde                       [Git       ] (git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git        
```

Auch eix-update sieht es nicht.. Was habe ich denn übersehen? Müßte es nach 

```
layman -a kde
```

 nicht angezeigt werden?

uhai

----------

## firefly

könntest du die make.conf und die layman.cfg hier posten?

----------

## uhai

klar, bin für jede Hilfe dankbar:

```
Tux uhai # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.                                                      

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more  

# detailed example.                                                      

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe -ggdb"                                 

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                           

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                    

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="3dnow -abiword acpi akonadi alsa cdda cddb cdr cups dbus dga -dri dvd dvdr exif ffmpeg gphoto2 gif gps hal java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde lcms lm_sensors midi mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg nvidia ogg pda pdf png python qt4 raw scanner semantic-desktop smp sql sse sse2 svg svga syslog threads tiff usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf X xine xml xpm xv xvid"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

#Sprache

LINGUAS="de"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#Logging

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

#Portage

FEATURES=splitdebug

# layman

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

#lokales overlay (http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/362)

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/overlay /usr/local/portage/layman"

```

```
Tux uhai # cat /etc/layman/layman.cfg

[MAIN]                               

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Defines the directory where overlays should be installed  

storage   : /var/lib/layman

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Remote overlay lists will be stored here                  

# layman will append _md5(url).xml to each filename         

cache     : %(storage)s/cache

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# The list of locally installed overlays                    

local_list: %(storage)s/overlays.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Path to the make.conf file that should be modified by     

# layman                                                    

make_conf : %(storage)s/make.conf

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# URLs of the remote lists of overlays (one per line) or    

# local overlay definitions                                 

#                                                           

#overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

#            http://dev.gentoo.org/~wrobel/layman/global-overlays.xml

#            http://mydomain.org/my-layman-list.xml                  

#            file:///var/lib/layman/my-list.xml                      

overlays  : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/repositories.xml

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Proxy support                                             

# If unset, layman will use the http_proxy environment variable.

#                                                               

#proxy  : http://[user:pass@]www.my-proxy.org:3128              

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Strict checking of overlay definitions                    

#                                                           

# Set either to "yes" or "no". If "no" layman will issue    

# warnings if an overlay definition is missing either       

# description or contact information.                       

#                                                           

nocheck  : yes                                              

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Umask settings

#

# layman should usually work with a umask of 0022. You should

# only change this setting if you are absolutely certain that

# you know what you are doing.

#

#umask  : 0022

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Command overrides

#

# You can have commands point to either a binary at a different

# location, e.g.

#

#   /home/you/local/bin/git

#

# or just the command, e.g.

#

#   git

#

# to use PATH-based resolution of the binary to call.

#

#bzr_command        : /usr/bin/bzr

#cvs_command        : /usr/bin/cvs

#darcs_command      : /usr/bin/darcs

#git_command        : /usr/bin/git

#mercurial_command  : /usr/bin/hg

#rsync_command      : /usr/bin/rsync

#svn_command        : /usr/bin/svn

#tar_command        : /bin/tar

```

Danke firefly

uhai

----------

## firefly

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Tux uhai # cat /etc/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

Da haben wir ja das Problem in der make.conf wird /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf eingebunden. Aber layman legt neue repositories (durch layman -a) unter /var/lib/layman ab.

Entweder du änderst die storage zeile in der layman.cfg dass diese nach /usr/local/portage/layman zeigt. Oder du änderst die layman source zeile in der make.conf dass die make.conf von /var/lib/layman eingebunden wird.

Wenn du die layman.cfg veränderst muss du das kde overlay neu hinzufügen oder den inhalt von /var/lib/layman nach /usr/local/portage/layman umkopieren.

----------

## uhai

ok, das scheinen Reste alter layman-Versuche zu sein...

Habe ich korrigiert, eix-update und dann ist digikam-9999 da.

Allerdings schlägt emerge fail...

```
-- Found MarbleWidget: /usr/lib64/libmarblewidget.so                                                            

-- Can build Marble plugin: yes                                                                                 

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Found LensFun: /usr/include                                                                                  

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Found GLIB2: /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so                                                                       

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- WARNING: you are using the obsolete 'PKGCONFIG' macro use FindPkgConfig                                      

-- Performing Test HAVE_LQR_0_4                                                                                 

-- Performing Test HAVE_LQR_0_4 - Success                                                                       

-- Found Lqr-1: /usr/include/lqr-1                                                                              

-- Found Doxygen: /usr/bin/doxygen                                                                              

--                                                                                                              

-- ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------                           

--  digiKam 1.4.0 dependencies results   <http://www.digikam.org>                                               

--                                                                                                              

--  Qt4 SQL module found..................... YES                                                               

--  MySQL Server found....................... YES                                                               

--  MySQL install_db tool found.............. YES                                                               

--  libtiff library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libpng library found..................... YES                                                               

--  libjasper library found.................. YES                                                               

--  liblcms library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libkipi library found.................... YES                                                               

--  libkexiv2 library found.................. NO                                                                

--                                                                                                              

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:83 (MESSAGE):                                                                     

   digiKam needs libkexiv2. You need to install the libkexiv2 (version >= 1.1.0) library development package.   

Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                                            

  CMakeLists.txt:270 (PRINT_LIBRARY_STATUS)                                                                     

--  libkexiv2 website is at http://www.digikam.org/sharedlibs

--                                                           

--  libkdcraw library found.................. NO             

--                                                           

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:83 (MESSAGE):                  

   digiKam needs libkdcraw. You need to install the libkdcraw (version >= 1.1.0) library development package.

Call Stack (most recent call first):                                                                         

  CMakeLists.txt:271 (PRINT_LIBRARY_STATUS)                                                                  

--  libkdcraw website is at http://www.digikam.org/sharedlibs

--                                                           

--  libgphoto2 library found................. YES (optional) 

--  libkdepimlibs library found.............. YES (optional) 

--  libmarblewidget library found............ YES (optional) 

--  Can build Marble plugin.................. YES (optional) 

--  Nepomuk libraries found.................. NO  (at least KDE 4.4 and shared-desktop-ontologies required)

--                                                                                                         

--  digiKam will be compiled without support for the Nepomuk semantic desktop services.                    

--                                                                                                         

--  liblensfun library found................. YES (optional)                                               

--  libglib2 library found................... YES (optional)                                               

--  liblqr-1 library found................... YES (optional)                                               

--  Doxygen found............................ YES (optional)                                               

CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:372 (MESSAGE):                                                               

   digiKam will be compiled................. NO  (Look README file for more details about dependencies)    

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!

 * ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-9999 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3889:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3005:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1126:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  534:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1555:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-gfx/digikam-9999',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-gfx/digikam-9999'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-base.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/kde4-functions.eclass

 *   /var/lib/layman/kde/eclass/cmake-utils.eclass

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'kde': '/var/lib/layman/kde/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/work/digikam-9999'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/digikam-9999, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-9999/temp/build.log'

```

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich kde4.4 dafür brauche? Oder ist das "PKGCONFIG" macro das Problem...?

Ist es empfehlenswert, für digikam-9999 auf kde-4.4 zu wechseln?

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, hier läuft jetzt digikam-1.3.0 mit der Anleitung aus digikam.org hat es geklappt. Nur kdegraphics habe ich manuell aktualisiert.

Danke für die Hilfe

uhai

----------

## franzf

 *uhai wrote:*   

> ok, hier läuft jetzt digikam-1.3.0 mit der Anleitung aus digikam.org hat es geklappt. Nur kdegraphics habe ich manuell aktualisiert.

 

Hast du die Meldung auch gelesen? Du hättest eigentlich nur libkexiv2 installieren müssen. Hast du jetzt händisch kdegraphics installiert? Also ohne portage?

----------

